# Externe Festplatte defekt



## tombana (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

meine Externe Festplatte 500GB mit Musikbelegung 400GB ist neulich runtergefallen. Zwei Tage später wollte ich sie benutzen aber leider war die Datei nicht mehr zu öffnen. Nun wird die Festplatte nicht mehr am PC erkennbar. Ich habe an 4 verschiedenen PCs probiert leider ohne Erfolg. Wer hilf mir... Leider hatte ich meine Songs (DJ) noch nicht gesichert:-(((.  Wuie geht man damit vor? Eure Hilfe....


----------



## Fabio Hellmann (16. Januar 2012)

Hi und willkommen bei tutorials.de,
in so einem Fall kannst du eigentlich nur zu einer Firma gehen, die die Daten versuchen kann wiederherzustellen. Dies ist aber in den meisten Fällen sehr teuer. Daher sollte man sich das gut überlegen, ob es das Geld wirklich wert ist.

Hier ein, zwei Links, die dir evtl. weiterhelfen können.
http://www.datenwiederherstellung.com/
http://www.pro-datenrettung.net/software-tools.html

Gruß

Fabio


----------



## Zinken (16. Januar 2012)

Convar wäre z.B. auch noch so eine Firma.

Allerdings könnte es auch sein, dass die Festplatte selbst noch in Ordnung ist und nur das Gehäuse bzw. die Elektronik darin etwas abbekommen hat. Wenn Du es Dir zutraust, könntest Du die eigentliche Festplatte ausbauen und intern an Deinen Rechner hängen, um die Daten zu sichern.


----------

